# Debate Forum



## SockPuppet

I thought it would be fun to have a forum just for debating.

Most times threads go off topic with people debating certain points, and this might help cut down on that, and be more helpful to the OP.

Id also suggest relaxing the rules as debates get very hot very fast, and that can be fun. People can just avoid the forum to avoid the negativity.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I am with you SockPuppet, I so enjoy Debate , "Playing Devils Advocate" . The offenses do not really bother me -when others get heated, it helps if they can calm down some but if not I enjoy the challenge of finding some common ground with them ...I feel we should all be able to come to an "agree to disagree" state & hopefully learn a few things along the way in anothers view. 

I have even changed my views in a # of areas in my lifetime, because I get off on "thinking" so much. I love to hear different opinions, even if some may irritate me a little... they push me to think , learn, and question myself. 

I believe the act of debating has helped me be more "tolerant" even, though it does seem many are totally annoyed by such things, and want to run the other way. 










I like some of these quotes:



> No great advance has ever been made in science, politics, or religion, without controversy.
> 
> If you go in for argument, take care of your temper. Your logic, if you have any, will take care of itself.
> 
> 
> The aim of argument, or of discussion, should not be victory, but progress..
> 
> I have never in my life learned anything from any man who agreed with me.
> 
> At times to be silent is to lie. You will win because you have enough brute force. But you will not convince. For to convince you need to persuade. And in order to persuade you would need what you lack: Reason and Right.


----------



## deejov

Mental stimulation is my friend, and if I am not learning, I'm dying.


----------



## Chris H.

That's kind of what the off-topic and politics & religion sections are for. We are a little more lax in those sections.

We want the forum to be supportive, so shouting matches should usually get shut down pretty quick. There are probably other forums on the web that are more accepting of that type of stuff.


----------



## SockPuppet

I have zero interest in shouting matches, and usually cut myself out of the "debates" very quickly once things get personal and people are just arguing their points.

Its for that very reason I thought a debate forum would be great, with big bold rules... But Ill stick with the forums you mentioned, Chris, just never thought about posting marriage related stuff in them before.


----------

